# Avatar sur compte apple



## Ramses7420 (26 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous

Depuis 2 jours je n'ai plus mon avatar lorsque je vais sur mon compte appstore.

Comment cela se fait il ?

Merci


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Janvier 2022)

Tes comptes AppStore et iCloud sont les mêmes ?

Si oui, dans les réglages iCloud y a bien l’avatar ?


----------



## Ramses7420 (26 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Tes comptes AppStore et iCloud sont les mêmes ?
> 
> Si oui, dans les réglages iCloud y a bien l’avatar ?


Les 2 comptes sont bien les mêmes et sur iCloud (iPhone) il y a bien l'avatar


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2022)

Un bug chez Apple ?


----------



## Ramses7420 (26 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un bug chez Apple ?


C'est revenu


----------

